# Thai Red Curry with wild duck



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I've been trying different ways of preparing wild game and tried out this recipe with a few minor omissions and variations: http://honest-food.net/2013/02/18/thai-red-curry-duck-recipe/

Started with two of the most fatty mallard breasts I've ever had. Seared them skin side down to make it crispy and render some of that tasty fat.








Chopped up some garlic, ginger, 4 red thai chiles and onions and let them saute in peanut oil. Added the curry paste and coconut milk and some bell pepper for some flavor and crunch.

I sliced the duck breast thin and let it simmer in the coconut curry liquid until it was done. Not more than 5 minutes.

Added some fresh cilantro and some lime juice.









The end result was awesome. Tons of flavor and a healthy amount of spice. Definitely one of the best methods for cooking up some duck breasts that I've tried.


----------

